# Bild in Frame einfügen



## Waxe (25. Jun 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Code zeigen, der mir ermöglicht, ein Bild auf ein Frame einzubinden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2009)

Bitte Forumsuche benutzen, du bist nicht der Erste...


----------

